# Mierda / popó / caca



## Escalador

No sé si en todos los lugares se organizará igual la enseñanza. Aquí en Guatemala los niños de los 6 o 7 años a los 12 o 13 años, estudian en la escuela primaria.
Bueno la cosa es la siguiente:
Hice favor de ir por mi sobrino de diez años a la Escuela porque mi hermano no podía, y la maestra me dijo que quería hablar con el papá del niño, porque el niño en clase (no mientras ella impartía clases) dijo la palabra _mierda_.
Yo le pregunté si la había insultado a ella, pero dijo que no, que ella había salido un rato y mientras tanto el niño hablaba con un compañerito y le contaba que se había parado en un pedazo de mierda.
Bueno, en resumen me dijo que según ella era más correcto decir _popó_ en lugar de decir _mierda_.

Me gustaría que me dieran algunos comentarios, si en sus países usan la palabra popó en vez de mierda, o es más usada aquí, y que tan mal ven como la usó mi sobrino.


----------



## mirx

Escalador said:


> No sé si en todos los lugares se organizará igual la enseñanza. Aquí en Guatemala los niños de los 6 o 7 años a los 12 o 13 años, estudian en la escuela primaria.
> Bueno la cosa es la siguiente:
> Hice favor de ir por mi sobrino de diez años a la Escuela porque mi hermano no podía, y la maestra me dijo que quería hablar con el papá del niño, porque el niño en clase (no mientras ella impartía clases) dijo la palabra _mierda_.
> Yo le pregunté si la había insultado a ella, pero dijo que no, que ella había salido un rato y mientras tanto el niño hablaba con un compañerito y le contaba que se había parado en un pedazo de mierda.
> Bueno, en resumen me dijo que según ella era más correcto decir _popó_ en lugar de decir _mierda_.
> 
> Me gustaría que me dieran algunos comentarios, si en sus países usan la palabra popó en vez de mierda, o es más usada aquí, y que tan mal ven como la usó mi sobrino.


 
Lo he dicho con anterioridad. En México es una palabra extremadamente mal sonante. No se espera de nadie y mucho menos de un niño, si no se quiere parecer muy cursi puede decirse "cagada", inclusive "excremento" pero no mierda.


----------



## Pixidio

En Argentina, la palabra mierda es onmipresente. Además suena genial como la pronunciamos nosotros con la R bien marcada... Y no es un insulto para nadie, salvo "andate a la -"
Popó no lo diría nadie, diriamos cagada, excremento, deposiciones, mierda... Pero popó haría que todos te miren como sapo de otro pozo.


----------



## Mate

Pixidio said:


> En Argentina, la palabra mierda es onmipresente. Además suena genial como la pronunciamos nosotros con la R bien marcada... Y no es un insulto para nadie, salvo "andate a la -"
> Popó no lo diría nadie, diriamos cagada, excremento, deposiciones, mierda... Pero popó haría que todos te miren como sapo de otro pozo.


A los chiquitos todavía algunos padres les enseñan a decir popó, aunque coincido con vos en que mierda no suena mal. Por supuesto que en los programas de televisión, en las revistas y en los diarios no se dice todo el tiempo cosas como "la situación imperante entre el sindicato de recolectores de cartón y la patronal de los procesadores está atravesando un momento de mierda", pero sí por ejemplo "no me di cuenta y pisé mierda". Si hay un chiquito delante a veces se cambia a popó, para no herir sus tiernos timpanitos y que después encima ande por ahí diciendo mierda por todas partes. Digamos que bien, lo que se dice bien, no queda.


----------



## sergio11

Yo nunca oí "popó" hasta que vine a los Estados Unidos. Es una palabra totalmente desconocida en Argentina. No creo que nadie la entienda, pese a que el DRAE dice _"__En Argentina y Uruguay, u. en leng. infant."

_Post Scriptum: Veo que Mate reconoce "popó" y dice que se usa.  En mi círculo de acción era desconocido. Ningún chico o padre que yo conozca o haya visto la usó jamás en mi presencia.


----------



## Janis Joplin

mirx said:


> Lo he dicho con anterioridad. En México es una palabra extremadamente mal sonante. No se espera de nadie y mucho menos de un niño, si no se quiere parecer muy cursi puede decirse "cagada", inclusive "excremento" pero no mierda.



Si es mal sonante pero no como para que manden llamar al padre del chamaco, eso es hacer una tormenta en un vaso de agua. Simplemente se le dice al niño que no lo haga porque se escucha mal y ya.

Popó es un eufemismo de mierda o caca, palabras más comunes que excremento.  Cagada me suena (a mi) más vulgar que mierda, se me hace como de rancho.


----------



## Colchonero

Una vez más, estamos ante un caso de sometimiento del lenguaje a criterios morales; criterios, por cierto, bastante tontorrones en este caso. Las palabras significan, como escribió Vicente Aleixandre. A veces sus significados nos producen rechazo por aquello que representan y buscamos sinónimos, circunloquios que nos hagan sentirnos mejor con nosotros mismos. Pero aquello que la palabra que nos disgusta describe está ahí y seguirá ahí.
La mierda es la mierda, como bien sabía el chamaco cuyo único interés era comunicarse eficazmente con su compañero. Decir popó es sencillamente una majadería y la maestra que hace llamar al padre por esa nimiedad, una majadera.


----------



## torrebruno

Pero Colchonero:
El lenguaje debe de servirnos para expresarnos _adecuadamente_, mejor que _correctamente_. Y para eso es fundamental considerar con quién hablas, en dónde hablas y de qué hablas. Por eso existen los eufemismos.
Yo no me  planteo si decir _mierda_, en un concepto absoluto, está bien o no está bien. Pues depende si es apropiado o no a las circunstancias.
Bajo mi punto de vista, el caso antes explicado es tan inadecuado como decir _excremento_ en la reunión del bar con los amigotes de toda la vida.
Un saludo


----------



## Lurrezko

Colchonero said:


> Una vez más, estamos ante un caso de sometimiento del lenguaje a criterios morales; criterios, por cierto, bastante tontorrones en este caso. Las palabras significan, como escribió Vicente Aleixandre. A veces sus significados nos producen rechazo por aquello que representan y buscamos sinónimos, circunloquios que nos hagan sentirnos mejor con nosotros mismos. Pero aquello que la palabra que nos disgusta describe está ahí y seguirá ahí.
> La mierda es la mierda, como bien sabía el chamaco cuyo único interés era comunicarse eficazmente con su compañero. Decir popó es sencillamente una majadería y la maestra que hace llamar al padre por esa nimiedad, una majadera.



Yo opino lo mismo.


----------



## mirx

Colchonero said:


> Las palabras significan, como escribió Vicente Aleixandre. A veces sus significados nos producen rechazo por aquello que representan y buscamos sinónimos, circunloquios que nos hagan sentirnos mejor con nosotros mismos. Pero aquello que la palabra que nos disgusta describe está ahí y seguirá ahí.


No, las palabras tienen el significado que las personas les dan, con los prejuicios o miedos que estas quieran añadirles y que pueden distar mucho de ser compatibles con significados enmendados en un diccionario.



> La mierda es la mierda, como bien sabía el chamaco cuyo único interés era comunicarse eficazmente con su compañero. Decir popó es sencillamente una majadería y la maestra que hace llamar al padre por esa nimiedad, una majadera.


Y la verga es la verga y un cabrón es un cabrón. Ahora, tampoco llamaría majadero al chamaco, simplemente un niño que necesita ser educado para desenvolverse adecuadamente en el entorno en el que vive.



Janis Joplin said:


> Si es mal sonante pero no como para que manden llamar al padre del chamaco, eso es hacer una tormenta en un vaso de agua. Simplemente se le dice al niño que no lo haga porque se escucha mal y ya.


De acuerdo.



> Popó es un eufemismo de mierda o caca, palabras más comunes que excremento. Cagada me suena (a mi) más vulgar que mierda, se me hace como de rancho.


Ya no tanto.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Escalador said:


> Me gustaría que me dieran algunos comentarios, si en sus países usan la palabra popó en vez de mierda, o es más usada aquí, y que tan mal ven como la usó mi sobrino.


Yo no enseñaría a un niño a decir _mierda,_ pero que la diga no es para armar escándalo (en mi país al menos).
De todos modos, una simple _caca_ me parece mejor.


----------



## Lurrezko

Matizando. El niño hablaba con un amiguito, y hacía lo que sabe que los adultos hacen al hablar en confianza con sus pares. Los niños distan mucho de ser tontos. De ahí la comunicación eficaz de la que habla Colchonero.

En el caso de que la palabra fuera extremadamente malsonante, se le puede ofrecer un sinónimo como *excremento*, una palabra con cierta enjundia, no una ridiculez sonrojante como popó.

Mi propio criterio "paternal" es que, a medida que pasen los años, el niño deberá aprender a nombrar objetos y conceptos infinitamente más complejos, y sería deseable que lo hiciera llamando a las cosas por su nombre, con precisión y economía. Está bien que sepa optar entre varios sinónimos, dependiendo de la situación, pero si le enseñamos a usar eufemismos tontos y rodeos innecesarios con las palabras sencillas, mal conseguiremos ese objetivo.


----------



## mirx

Precisamente, hablando de la comunicación eficaz, esta no es posible cuando hay cambios de código en los interlocutores. Si el niño dijo "mierda" tuvo que haber un cambio de registro significante y que altera cualquier eficacia que pudiese tener el proceso comunicativo.

Ahora que se han clavado los ojos en la palabra _popó_ me doy cuenta que no es tan cursi como yo mismo la califiqué, y que efectivamente también los adultos la usamos porque, como ya dije, la palabra "mierda" no se espera de nadie. Es una palabra soez y punto.

La RAE recoge estas diferencias.



> *popó**.*
> 
> 
> *2. *m._ Col._,_ Guat._ y_ Méx._ Excremento humano. En Argentina y Uruguay, u. en leng. infant.


 
Más claro ni el agua, en México -_y al parecer Colombia y Guatemala_- es la palabra que se puede usar en cualquier tipo de registros, entre solo adultos o entre solo niños, o en cualquier intercambio posible. En el Cono Sur sí es una palabra propia nada más del lenguaje infantil.


----------



## Mate

La palabra mierda forma parte de una extensa lista de palabras tabú (también llamadas "malas palabras) y como tal, tiene tanto sinónimos como eufemismos. 

Ese "popó" sugerido por la maestra de tu sobrino, Escalador, puede estar demostrando su pacatería o su deseo de que el niño no use palabras que podrían traerle consecuencias no deseadas en otros ambientes y momentos de la vida. O puede estar demostrando ambas cosas.


----------



## Camilo1964

En Venezuela:

1.- La palabra mierda es considerada malsonante, aunque todo el mundo la usa en el lenguaje coloquial (a nadie se le ocurre mandar a otro al excremento o al popó).
2.- A los niños generalmente se les instruye para que digan pupú o caca. 
3.- De hecho, muchas personas ya adultas cuando van a ir al baño tienen la extraña costumbre de especificar lo que van a hacer y dicen cosas como: "Voy a hacer número 1 (o numero 2, según el caso)" y si hay alguien medio tonto que no sepa a que corresponde cada número, le explican con algo peor: 1 es pipí y 2 es pupú.
4.- Salvo en textos, conversaciones con el médico u otros eventos relativamente formales, nadie utiliza las palabras: excremento, heces o defecar.

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## Realice

Como dicen, supongo que depende bastante de la región. A mí, si un niño de diez años dice que ha pisado 'una mierda de perro', 'una caca de perro' o 'una cagada de perro', no se me mueve un pelo (aunque supongo que su madre y su maestra preferían la segunda entre esas tres... pero la primera no es dramática en España, y la tercera menos). Si dice que ha pisado 'un popó de perro', me sonaría muy cursi. Y, si dice que ha pisado 'un excremento de perro', me sonaría muy anormal para un niño de diez años.

De acuerdo con Lurrezko, en cualquier caso, en que una maestra debería ofrecer términos 'reales' y correctos como sustitutos. Esta anécdota me recuerda a aquella monja que le enseñaba a mi madre de pequeña que no había que decir 'culo', sino 'tulipán'...


----------



## Colchonero

Realice said:


> Como dicen, supongo que depende bastante de la región. A mí, si un niño de diez años dice que ha pisado 'una mierda de perro', 'una caca de perro' o 'una cagada de perro', no se me mueve un pelo (aunque supongo que su madre y su maestra preferían la segunda entre esas tres... pero la primera no es dramática en España, y la tercera menos). Si dice que ha pisado 'un popó de perro', me sonaría muy cursi. Y, si dice que ha pisado 'un excremento de perro', me sonaría muy anormal para un niño de diez años.
> 
> De acuerdo con Lurrezko, en cualquier caso, en que una maestra debería ofrecer términos 'reales' y correctos como sustitutos. Esta anécdota me recuerda a aquella monja que le enseñaba a mi madre de pequeña que no había que decir 'culo', sino 'tulipán'...


 
Culo es una palabra soez *¡Y punto!* Que lo sepas *¡Y punto!* Hay que decir culete, pompis o trasero *¡Y punto! *


----------



## Lurrezko

Realice said:


> Como dicen, supongo que depende bastante de la región. A mí, si un niño de diez años dice que ha pisado 'una mierda de perro', 'una caca de perro' o 'una cagada de perro', no se me mueve un pelo (aunque supongo que su madre y su maestra preferían la segunda entre esas tres... pero la primera no es dramática en España, y la tercera menos). Si dice que ha pisado 'un popó de perro', me sonaría muy cursi. Y, si dice que ha pisado 'un excremento de perro', me sonaría muy anormal para un niño de diez años.
> 
> De acuerdo con Lurrezko, en cualquier caso, en que una maestra debería ofrecer términos 'reales' y correctos como sustitutos. Esta anécdota me recuerda a aquella monja que le enseñaba a mi madre de pequeña que no había que decir 'culo', sino 'tulipán'...



Y, por otra parte, ¿quién fija el umbral de lo soez?: esta es la esencia del hilo. Conozco a gente que no usa el verbo cagar (ni el sustantivo cagada) por considerarlo inadecuado. Yo no quisiera que la formación de mi hijo estuviera regida por estos criterios claramente morales, que no educativos ni aun menos lingüísticos, por ejemplo el de los que consideran que la buena educación se basa en la evitación sistemática de las palabras soeces, algo con lo que estoy en profundo desacuerdo. Todos conocemos a gente con un lenguaje decorosísimo y que son maleducados en extremo. En mi casa, por hablar impúdicamente de mi caso personal, nunca hubo un tabú lingüístico, y me creo capaz de discernir cuándo usar uno de estos términos: es una cuestión de sentido común y de (esta vez sí) educación.


----------



## clares3

Colchonero said:


> Decir popó es sencillamente una majadería y la maestra que hace llamar al padre por esa nimiedad, una majadera.


No puedo estar más de acuerdo. De hecho, desde los años 70 no había escuchado semejante majadería, tan simétrica por otra parte: la gente hace pipí y popó (por aquí se dijo, en consonancia, que cuando Lady Di dejó de ser virgen debimos decirle Lady Do).


----------



## mirx

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Y, por otra parte, ¿quién fija el umbral de lo soez?:


 
Los constructos sociolingüisticos de cada región o país. Si el niño vive en España que diga la sarta de majaderías que quiera, allí serían normales. En México y, por lo que presiento, en Guatemala canta otro gallo. Y esa era la esencia del hilo, creo yo; ver dónde es y dónde no es aceptable.


----------



## Erreconerre

Escalador said:


> No sé si en todos los lugares se organizará igual la enseñanza. Aquí en Guatemala los niños de los 6 o 7 años a los 12 o 13 años, estudian en la escuela primaria.
> Bueno la cosa es la siguiente:
> Hice favor de ir por mi sobrino de diez años a la Escuela porque mi hermano no podía, y la maestra me dijo que quería hablar con el papá del niño, porque el niño en clase (no mientras ella impartía clases) dijo la palabra _mierda_.
> Yo le pregunté si la había insultado a ella, pero dijo que no, que ella había salido un rato y mientras tanto el niño hablaba con un compañerito y le contaba que se había parado en un pedazo de mierda.
> Bueno, en resumen me dijo que según ella era más correcto decir _popó_ en lugar de decir _mierda_.
> 
> Me gustaría que me dieran algunos comentarios, si en sus países usan la palabra popó en vez de mierda, o es más usada aquí, y que tan mal ven como la usó mi sobrino.


 
A una palabra le podemas dar diferentes significados en diferentes regiones. Lo que para alguien es ofensivo puede ser agradable o tolerable para otros.
Esto depende de las costumbres.
Para mí popó no tiene nada de ofensivo ni de vulgar. Es una forma de distinguir entre hacer pipí (orinar) y hacer popó (defecar). O, como dicen los niños, _hacer del uno_ y _hacer del dos._


El dpd dice lo siguiente:
*La norma culta*
El español no es idéntico en todos los lugares en que se habla. En cada país, e incluso en cada zona geográfica y culturalmente delimitada dentro de cada país, las preferencias lingüísticas de sus habitantes son distintas, en algún aspecto, de las preferencias de los hablantes de otras zonas y países. Además, las divergencias en el uso no se deben únicamente a razones geográficas. También dependen en gran medida del modo de expresión (oral o escrito), de la situación comunicativa (formal o informal) y del nivel sociocultural de los hablantes.


----------



## Pixidio

Camilo1964 said:


> En Venezuela:
> 
> 
> 3.- De hecho, muchas personas ya adultas cuando van a ir al baño tienen la extraña costumbre de especificar lo que van a hacer y dicen cosas como: "Voy a hacer número 1 (o numero 2, según el caso)" y si hay alguien medio tonto que no sepa a que corresponde cada número, le explican con algo peor: 1 es pipí y 2 es pupú.
> 
> 
> 
> Camilo



Yo a ésos adultos les daría un revolver con una bala. Y les pediría porfavor que se apunten bien para no desperdiciar (la bala, claro está). Entiéndase el sarcasmo porfavor. 
Comparto la premisa de que el lenguaje debe ser usado eficazmente antes que correctamente, y esos eufemismos ridículos distan mucho de aumentar la eficacia de la comunicación, más bien la entorpecen. Y la maestra que te hizo escándalo porque el nene dijo mierda, es sencillamente una pelotuda (Perdón por lo soez... jajaj.... Pero como verán, la palabra pelotudo no tiene parangón y es el único adjetivo que le cabe a esa mujer) 
En cuento a los docentes que tienen a su cargo la formación temprana del niño, veo tan mal que enseñen eufemismos pavos como que no censuren el uso de la palabra mierda en ámbitos donde puede llegar a acarrear problemas. 
Tuve la suerte de tener una profesora en mis últimos años de la escuela media, que en vez de censurar tajantemente el uso de las "malas palabras" explicaba su orígen y sus usos.
Además las malas palabras tienen un expresividad muy grande (al menos para los argentinos, que háganse los puristas algunos, las comenzamos a usar 2 minutos después de despertarnos), sinceramente acá, como ya dije, algunas (como mierda) son muletillas en el lenguaje coloquial y son muy pocas las que realmente son tomadas como insultos (andate al popó puede ser una de las más graves dependiendo del contexto). 
Y como última apreciación: nadie sabe un idioma si no aprende a putear en él.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

También a mí me parece un disparate la reacción de la maestra. No sólo  porque me parezca particularmente detestable el eufemismo sino porque  por cuestiones de terminología, sería suficiente con que le explicase  que _cada expresión en su lugar_ (y dios en la de todos); es  innecesario convocar un cónclave como si estuviera llamando mierda a la  gente en lugar de llamárselo a la caca.
Por no mencionar el hecho de que el popó es exclusivamente humano, y lo usual es pisar cacas de perro, no popós.


----------



## Colchonero

mirx said:


> Si el niño vive en España que diga la sarta de majaderías que quiera, allí serían normales.


 
No, no. Verá usted: la facultad de proferir majaderías no depende del país. Depende del talento. Hay quien tiene talento para escribir, pintar o cocinar. Y hay quien tiene talento para hacer el majadero. Incluso para hacer el ridículo. De todo hay y en todas partes.


----------



## mirx

Colchonero said:


> No, no. Verá usted: la facultad de proferir majaderías no depende del país. Depende del talento. Hay quien tiene talento para escribir, pintar o cocinar. Y hay quien tiene talento para hacer el majadero. Incluso para hacer el ridículo. De todo hay y en todas partes.


 De acuerdísimo, señor colchonero. Nunca dije lo contrario.


----------



## Vampiro

Qué buen hilo.
Los felicito a todos por la altura de miras para hablar del popó.
Y que no se malentienda, no estoy siendo irónico en absoluto, creo que la conversación se llevó por el camino más interesante.
La actitud de la maestra me parece soberanamente imbécil, que no sé si es lo mismo que majadera, pero creo que llamar al papá del niño por algo así es evadir parte de su responsabilidar, que es educar.  Su papel en este caso debió ser explicarle al niño que hay palabras que suenan mal en algunas situaciones y punto (y no creo que la conversación con un amigo sea una de "esas" situaciones, pero eso es harina de otro costal)
En cuanto a "popó" comencé a escucharla en traducciones de películas y me pareció muy cómica.  Por eso es una palabra que a veces uso en situaciones un tanto graciosas o en las que pretendo algún efecto determinado si se presenta el caso.
Por acá el eufemismo por antonomasia para "mierda" es "caca", aunque no falta quienes usan "popó" cuando hablan con bebés o niños muy pequeños.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Pixidio

Vampiro said:


> Qué buen hilo.
> 
> La actitud de la maestra me parece soberanamente imbécil, que no sé si es lo mismo que majadera, pero creo que llamar al papá del niño por algo así es evadir parte de su responsabilidar, que es educar.  (...)
> aunque no falta quienes usan "popó" cuando hablan con bebés o niños muy pequeños.
> Saludos.
> _



Y así es como vamos a terminar utilizando un idioma nuevo construido sobre las ruinas del español, forjado a base de mensajes de texto, ventanas de chat, padres que le hablan a sus hijos como al hámster de la familia y maestras que se ahogan en una gota de agua. Plagado de palabras ridículas y anglicismos mal escritos. 
Este hilo merece un final distópico a todas luces. A mí también me parece muy interesante la discusión.


----------



## cbrena

Escalador said:


> Yo le pregunté si la había insultado a ella, pero dijo que no, *que ella había salido un rato *y mientras tanto el niño hablaba con un compañerito y le contaba que se había parado en un pedazo de mierda.
> Bueno, en resumen me dijo que según ella era más correcto decir _popó_ en lugar de decir _mierda_.
> 
> Me gustaría que me dieran algunos comentarios, si en sus países usan la palabra popó en vez de mierda, o es más usada aquí, y que tan mal ven como la usó mi sobrino.



Seguro que ella había salido a cagar, sí a cagar, porque me niego a decir que había salido a defecar. Seguro que había pasado un día de mierda por su diarrea, sí así tal cual, no un día de popó.

Y si el niño _se había parado en un pedazo de mierda_, supongo que sería de perro. Que esa profesora no enseñe al muchacho a decir popó de perrro. ¡Por Dios!


----------



## Pinairun

En lugar de escandalizarse, quizá podría sacar algo provechoso de la palabra que tanto rechaza si la utilizara para enseñar al niño que la dijo y a todos sus compañeros que, cuando tengan un perro (si no lo tienen ya), no permitan que haga sus necesidades en la calle para evitar que otros niños las pisen, las llamen como las llamen.


----------



## Valiska

Pinairun said:


> En lugar de escandalizarse, quizá podría sacar algo provechoso de la palabra que tanto rechaza si la utilizara para enseñar al niño que la dijo y a todos sus compañeros que, cuando tengan un perro (si no lo tienen ya), no permitan que haga sus necesidades en la calle para evitar que otros niños las pisen, las llamen como las llamen.


----------



## Pixidio

cbrena said:


> Seguro que ella había salido a cagar, sí a cagar, porque me niego a decir que había salido a defecar. Seguro que había pasado un día de mierda por su diarrea, sí así tal cual, no un día de popó.
> 
> Y si el niño _se había parado en un pedazo de mierda_, supongo que sería de perro. Que esa profesora no enseñe al muchacho a decir popó de perrro. ¡Por Dios!


----------



## duvija

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Y, por otra parte, ¿quién fija el umbral de lo soez?: esta es la esencia del hilo. Conozco a gente que no usa el verbo cagar (ni el sustantivo cagada) por considerarlo inadecuado. Yo no quisiera que la formación de mi hijo estuviera regida por estos criterios claramente morales, que no educativos ni aun menos lingüísticos, por ejemplo el de los que consideran que la buena educación se basa en la evitación sistemática de las palabras soeces, algo con lo que estoy en profundo desacuerdo. Todos conocemos a gente con un lenguaje decorosísimo y que son maleducados en extremo. En mi casa, por hablar impúdicamente de mi caso personal, nunca hubo un tabú lingüístico, y me creo capaz de discernir cuándo usar uno de estos términos: es una cuestión de sentido común y de (esta vez sí) educación.


 

Por meterme, nomás. Mis pobres hijos tuvieron que descubrir dónde y cuándo se puede decir lo que su santa mamá decía. A veces todavía meten la pata, pero sobrevivieron. Era divertido estar en una fiesta medio seria y escuchar que los nenes decían 'máma, voy a mear!' (sí, máma - puse el tilde para que se den cuenta que no decían exactamente 'mamá') 
Lo que no entiendo es el popó en Uruguay. Siempre le decíamos 'caca'. ¿Habrá cambiado tanto?


----------



## Colchonero

No sé si esto puede servir como ese final distópico que reclamaba el amigo Pixidio para este interesante hilo; seguramente no. En todo caso, me parece que define bien al menos uno de los dos asuntos (o puede que tres) que se han discutido aquí. La cita es de Antonio Machado, un poeta español que, pese a serlo (poeta y español), no dejó escritas demasiadas majaderías.

_–Señor Pérez, salga usted a la pizarra y escriba: "Los eventos consuetudinarios que acontecen en la rúa"._
_El alumno escribe lo que se le dicta._
_–Vaya usted poniendo eso en lenguaje poético._
_El alumno, después de meditar, escribe: "Lo que pasa en la calle"._
_Mairena: –No está mal__._


----------



## Pixidio

Colchonero said:


> No sé si esto puede servir como ese final distópico que reclamaba el amigo Pixidio para este interesante hilo; seguramente no. En todo caso, me parece que define bien al menos uno de los dos asuntos (o puede que tres) que se han discutido aquí. La cita es de Antonio Machado, un poeta español que, pese a serlo (poeta y español), no dejó escritas demasiadas majaderías.
> 
> _–Señor Pérez, salga usted a la pizarra y escriba: "Los eventos consuetudinarios que acontecen en la rúa"._
> _El alumno escribe lo que se le dicta._
> _–Vaya usted poniendo eso en lenguaje poético._
> _El alumno, después de meditar, escribe: "Lo que pasa en la calle"._
> _Mairena: –No está mal__._


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Yo que vos, hubiera mandado a la maestra a la idem. ¡Ehem!  Bueno, por acá no puedo decirle a mis compañeras de trabajo: "voy a hacer popó" porque se escandalizan, ni pensar en decir: "voy a cagar". En general, nuestra cultura gira en torno a "ahogarse en vasos de agua" como ya dijo alguien. Y yo que tu hermano le enseñaría a mi hijo a no decir mierda... enfrente de las maestras. 

Saludos.


----------



## -CAIN-

En Chile mierda es malsonante pero en una situación coloquial como la descrita, es perfectamente aceptada.
Popó era una palabra desconocida, que se empezó a oír a partir de los doblajes mexicanos de las películas.
Usualmente se usa caca, que aunque también es algo malsonante, es en grado menor que mierda. Los médicos, particularmente los pediatras, para suavizarla un poco usan el diminutivo caquita (bueno, en Chile nos caracterizamos por el uso y abuso de diminutivos).

Concuerdo con varios comentarios en que la profesora es una pelotuda.


----------



## Aserolf

Escalador said:


> Me gustaría que me dieran algunos comentarios, si en sus países usan la palabra popó en vez de mierda, o es más usada aquí, y que tan mal ven como la usó mi sobrino.


 La usaba (popó) de niña y la sigo usando, también con mis hijas (no sabía que para otras personas resultara cursi) pero, creo que la maestra llevó las cosas al extremo con tu sobrino!
Lo más probable es que se haya tratado de una "caca de perro" que es ya otra cosa ... nunca he oído "popó de perro" o "popó de gato" o "popó de caballo", esto ya es risible! Tampoco digo que "mierda" sea la palabra ideal, pero usar este evento para llamarle la atención al niño y hablar con el padre ??


----------



## jorgema

Lo de popó siempre me pareció ridículo, aunque creo que en Perú se está usando cada vez más, y precisamente por culpa de la Educación Inicial (las _misses_ gustan de hablar con eufemismos a los niños, y en lenguaje supuestamente infantil). Antes solo se decía "caca", pero el extensivo uso de esta palabra ha terminado por hacerla casi tan malsonante como 'mierda', aunque todavia es posible oirla en la TV y en la radio, especialmente en programas de humor. "Mierda" se usa como insulto o interjección, o en el sentido de las definiciones 3 y 4 del diccionario (pero siempre denotando enojo o disgusto). 
En realidad, mucho depende de las circunstancias. Creo que la reacción de la profesora fue excesiva. Ella misma reconoció que la palabra se dijo no como insulto, sino en el contexto de un relato entre pares (dos niños, compañeros de clase). 


Por cierto que siempre pensé que "mierda" solo era el excremento humano (así lo trae el diccionario); pero también veo que, según el mataburros, puede serlo el excremento de "algunos" animales (pero cuáles?).


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Yo que vos, hubiera mandado a la maestra a la idem. ¡Ehem!  Bueno, por acá no puedo decirle a mis compañeras de trabajo: "voy a hacer popó" porque se escandalizan, ni pensar en decir: "voy a cagar". En general, nuestra cultura gira en torno a "ahogarse en vasos de agua" como ya dijo alguien. Y yo que tu hermano le enseñaría a mi hijo a no decir mierda... enfrente de las maestras.
> Saludos.


 , Muy ocurrente...
_____

Se que llego algo tarde, pero solo aportar (estando de acuerdo completamente con mi paisano Camilo), que por estos lares, tal vez un adulto hubiese dicho, "plasta" en lugar de mierda , caca o popó, porcierto esta última, no es muy común y suena algo ridicula... depende como siempre de las latitudes...

Infortunadamente, comence el año con este hilo...que pena
Saludos
y Feliz Año a todos!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Las palabras no son vulgares de por sí. Lo que puede resultar vulgar es el uso que se les dé.

Decir que lo que hemos pisado en la calle es una mierda, no es vulgar. Lo que sí puede resultar vulgar es mandar a alguien a la mierda, dependiendo del tono.

Como todos sabemos, la RAE es bastante gazmoña y, sin embargo, en la entrada *mierda *de su diccionario dice lo siguiente:



> *mierda*.
> (Del lat. merda).
> 1. f. Excremento humano.
> 2. f. Excremento de algunos animales.
> 3. f. coloq. Grasa, suciedad o porquería que se pega a la ropa o a otra cosa.
> 4. f. coloq. Cosa sin valor o mal hecha.
> 5. com. coloq. Persona despreciable.
> 
> *mierda*.
> 1. interj. *vulg*. Expresa contrariedad o indignación.
> 
> *vete, idos, etc., a la mierda.*
> 1. expr. *vulg*. vete, idos, etc., a paseo.



_(la negrita es mía)_

Con muy buen criterio, y pese a su gazmoñería, la RAE no dice que la palabra *mierda*, en su primera entrada, sea vulgar. Solo lo dice en la segunda y en la tercera entradas.

Entiendo que unos padres sean libres de educar a sus hijos en el uso de las palabras. En lo que ya no estoy de acuerdo es en pretender, como creo que alguien ha dicho más arriba, que eso responda a criterios morales. Si acaso, responderá a criterios estéticos, por decir algo.


----------



## Misirena

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Quiero preguntarles que piensan de la palabra "Caca". Mis padres e familia me enseñaron a no usar esa palabra vulgar y que las personas sin educacion usaban. Ahora vivo en los estados unidos y me acabo de enterar que la niñera usa "Caca" para preguntarle a los niños si necessitan ir al baño. Prefiero Poopi. Quales son sus opiniones?


----------



## Lurrezko

En España, *caca* es la palabra que se usa para hablar del asunto con los niños. Nunca he visto _poopi_, y no tiene apariencia de palabra española.

Bienvenido al foro


----------



## Aviador

Creo que en Chile es _caca_ el término normalmente usado. También se usa el eufemismo _cacuca_.
_Caca_ no sólo se usa para llamar al excremento, sino también como interjección para advertir al niño que algo no es para echárselo a la boca: _¡No, caca!_
Que yo sepa, el término _poopi_ no es normal en nuestra lengua. Me parece un calco del inglés.
Otro término que conozco es _popó_ que sólo se oye en Chile en los doblajes mexicanos para televisión (aunque usado como sustantivo femenino), pero no es parte del léxico chileno.


----------



## Lurrezko

Aviador said:


> _Caca_ no sólo se usa para llamar al excremento, sino también como interjección para advertir al niño que algo no es para echárselo a la boca: _¡No, caca!_



Exactamente igual por aquí, amigo Aviador.

Un saludo


----------



## Luis_1963

Me imagino que dependerá bastante de las regiones. En España la palabra  "caca"  se emplea principalmente  entre niños o cuando los adultos se dirigen a los niños.   "Caca" suena mucho mas suave que "Mierda" que suena mas duro. Utilizar "caca" para referirse a las heces entre adultos puede parecer algo ridículo,  a no ser que se emplee bromeando.   En algún pueblo del Sur de España he oído "popó"  (me imagino que como una analogía de "pipí")


----------



## Vampiro

"Popó" se está usando en Chile también.
Pero la caca sigue siendo la reina.

(Y algunas variantes suavizadas como "caquita", "cacú", "cacuca", etc.)
_


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Aviador said:


> Que yo sepa, el término _poopi_ no es normal en nuestra lengua. Me parece un calco del inglés.
> Otro término que conozco es _popó_ que sólo se oye en Chile en los doblajes mexicanos para televisión (aunque usado como sustantivo femenino), pero no es parte del léxico chileno.


Estoy de acuerdo con Aviador.

Por acá se oye mucho "¿Quieres _hacer de la popó_?", cuando una mamá le pregunta a su niño si quiere hacer del baño.

_Hacer de la caca_ (y la palabra _caca_ en sí), según yo suena un poco fuerte por estos lares. A mi ver, _popó_ es un eufemismo. 

Mierda también es malsonante y prácticamente no se emplea en estos casos (se usa más en sentido figurado para otros asuntos, como para referirse a los políticos o cosas del estilo).

(Ah, y, por cierto, bienvenida, misirena.)


----------



## Vampiro

Aclaro que "popó" se está empezando a usar en Chile, pero con género másculino.
Qué hilo más fragante.
_


----------



## Misirena

Que interesante, a mi me parece que los oidos me sangran cuando oigo esa palabra (Caca).


----------



## Lurrezko

JeSuisSnob said:


> Por acá se oye mucho "¿Quieres _hacer de la popó_?", cuando una mamá le pregunta a su niño si quiere hacer del baño.
> 
> _Hacer de la caca_ (y la palabra _caca_ en sí), según yo suena un poco fuerte por estos lares. A mi ver, _popó_ es un eufemismo.



*Popó* sonaría como una cursilería en mi tierra, se conoce que va por zonas. Tuvimos un hilo muy interesante sobre el tema hace un par de años, creo recordar. En cualquier caso, me resulta curiosa la construcción _hacer de la popó/caca: _en España la construcción es diferente:_ ¿Quieres hacer caca? 

_Un saludo


----------



## Colchonero

Lurrezko said:


> *Popó* sonaría como una cursilería en mi tierra, se conoce que va por zonas. Tuvimos un hilo muy interesante sobre el tema hace un par de años, creo recordar. En cualquier caso, me resulta curiosa la construcción _hacer de la popó/caca: _en España la construcción es diferente:_ ¿Quieres hacer caca?
> 
> _Un saludo



Recuerdo aquel hilo, sí, muy interesante. Por lo demás, concuerdo.


----------



## Vampiro

Yo también recuerdo un hilo muy interesante en el que Hiro tenía que llevar una muestra de caca a un laboratorio.
Por acá la construcción más habitual es sin artículo: "¿Quieres hacer caca?", o la versión para niños más pequeños, "¿Quiere hacer popó?".
Si preguntan por el aspecto de las heces, tema aparentemente vital en los jardines infantiles o guarderías, hoy lo que más se escucha es: "¿Cómo estaba el popó?".
_


----------



## Lurrezko

Vampiro said:


> Si preguntan por el aspecto de las heces, tema aparentemente vital en los jardines infantiles o guarderías, hoy lo que más se escucha es: "¿Cómo estaba el popó?".
> _



¿Cómo _estaba_? La misma construcción usan por aquí los camareros para preguntar sobre el plato que acabas de comer...


----------



## Vampiro

Lurrezko said:


> ¿Cómo _estaba_? La misma construcción usan por aquí los camareros para preguntar sobre el plato que acabas de comer...


Poz... sí... 
Es lo más habitual, más que "¿Cómo se veía / qué aspecto tenía / de qué color era / qué consistencia tenía / (un largo etcétera)?".  Ese "estaba" incluye todas las anteriores.
_


----------



## Colchonero

Vampiro said:


> Aclaro que "popó" se está empezando a usar en Chile, pero con género másculino.
> Qué hilo más fragante.
> _



Raro lo del género, ¿no? 

(Qué rápido el Mod que ha unido ambos hilos)


----------



## Vampiro

Colchonero said:


> Raro lo del género, ¿no?


Tienes razón, es una de esas rarezas idiomáticas en las que nadie se detiene a pensar.
“La caca” y “el popó”, para referirse a la misma cosa.  Y no es que las niñas hagan caca y los niños popó, no señor, que no va por el lado de la hipercorrección política la cosa.
_


----------



## romarsan

Por aquí no se usa artículo: Hacer popó, sin diferencia de género.


Colcho, es que los hilos se olían a distancia.


----------



## Lurrezko

¿Decís popó en Valencia, Ro?


----------



## romarsan

Se usa poco Lur, siempre en un lenguaje dirigido a niños, entre adultos no.

Ya estoy de vuelta en Valencia.


----------



## Aviador

Vampiro said:


> Aclaro que "popó" se está empezando a usar en Chile, pero con género másculino.
> Qué hilo más fragante.
> _


Yo he oído y usado _popó_ (masculino, desde luego) toda la vida, pero para significar nalgas o culo, no como sinónimo de caca. Si oyera a alguien decir _¿Cómo está el popó?_, entendería que pregunta por cómo están las nalgas y el ano.
Me sorprende que, según informas Vampi, _popó_ para significar caca se esté usando en Chile. Si es así, parece que es otro punto que se anotan los doblajes y la globalización de las comunicaciones. Prefiero mi léxico chileno de toda la vida .


----------



## Vampiro

Sí, se está usando, influencia de la tele, probablemente, pero se está usando.

_


----------



## Misirena

Bueno, el nombre "Poopi" (Pupi) que yo uso, lo invente yo para el uso de mis niños cuando a los 2 años les enseñe a usar el baño.  Me gusta porque suena gracioso no suena crudo/duro.  De vez en cuando se  necessita hablar de ello a nuestros niños menor de 5 años.  Nunca e tenido la necessidad en usar una forma de miedo contra el excremento.    Nosotros los adultos, solo decimos "Necesito usar el baño" y basta, punto.  No es necessario decir nada mas.  Si los es, entonces decimos discretamente el nombre correcto a el Doctor por ejemplo.  Pero regularmente no se habla de ello.


----------



## Lurrezko

Entonces siga usted usándolo así si es lo que le parece natural, claro que sí. Pero seguro que la profesora del nuevo colegio de sus hijos no usa *caca* con ninguna intención vulgar o malsonante: seguramente en su zona de procedencia la palabra tenga un sentido de lo más inocente, como habrá visto.

Un saludo


----------



## duvija

¡Qué horror! Mis hijos ¿serán los únicos que anuncian 'me voy a cagar', cuando necesitan contemplar tan razonable actividad?


----------



## Aviador

Ay, duvija. Creo que entre _ir a hacer caca_ e _ir a cagar_ percibo una gran diferencia. No de significado, desde luego, sino de uso.
En el lenguaje de mi entorno, _cagar_ tiene una carga negativa. De hecho, es el verbo que se usa como sinónimo coloquial de perder, fallecer, fallar, fracasar, etc. También, para la mayoría aquí, _cagar_, como sinónimo de _defecar_, es malsonante y, por lo tanto, debe evitarse.


----------



## duvija

Aviador said:


> Ay, duvija. Creo que entre _ir a hacer caca_ e _ir a cagar_ percibo una gran diferencia. No de significado, desde luego, sino de uso.
> En el lenguaje de mi entorno, _cagar_ tiene una carga negativa. De hecho, es el verbo que se usa como sinónimo coloquial de perder, fallecer, fallar, fracasar, etc. También, para la mayoría aquí, _cagar_, como sinónimo de _defecar_, es malsonante y, por lo tanto, debe evitarse.



Claro que es malsonante, y por eso usamos tantas otras palabras así evitamos los desplantes. Pero mis hijos aprendieron de mí, y no me suena mal. Lo evito en público, por supuesto, pero ... Ah, y también dicen 'me voy a mear'. La macana es que estando acá, creen que nadie de alrededor los entiende, pero se olvidan de la enorme proporción de latinos...


----------



## jorgema

Aviador said:


> Yo he oído y usado _popó_ (masculino, desde luego) toda la vida, pero para significar nalgas o culo, no como sinónimo de caca. Si oyera a alguien decir _¿Cómo está el popó?_, entendería que pregunta por cómo están las nalgas y el ano.
> Me sorprende que, según informas Vampi, _popó_ para significar caca se esté usando en Chile. Si es así, parece que es otro punto que se anotan los doblajes y la globalización de las comunicaciones. Prefiero mi léxico chileno de toda la vida .




Es curioso, porque a mí también me sonaba eso de _popó _por nalgas, culo o poto, como se diría más vulgarmente en mi país: _Se cayó de popó; te voy a dar uno en el popó_. Era lenguaje para hablar con niños, y creo que es algo antiguo (imagino que se decía popó en vez del malsonante poto).
Popó en el sentido de caca parece que viene de los doblajes mexicanos y ya se ha hecho habitual en el lenguaje peruano, o a lo menos limeño. Sin embargo, no ha desplazado el término coloquial caca: 

_- Venía caminando por la calle y sin darme cuenta pisé caca de perro.
- Ah, entonces vas a recibir dinero._

En ese caso creo que muy pocos dirían _popó de perro _(los hay y se les mira con conmiseración). Más usual sería decir "un mojón de perro"; y mojón por acá casi nadie lo aplica para el excremento humano, a pesar de lo que diga el diccionario.
Mierda es una palabra malsonante, usada casi siempre como interjección, y sin embargo se conoce bien su significado propio e incluso se lo usa en ocasiones en que se quiere ser muy enfático.
El verbo es "hacer caca" o "hacer la caca", de las dos maneras se escucha, y también con el diminutivo "hacer (la) caquita", con lo cual se suaviza la expresión y se puede usar incluso en medio de una reunión de amigos. Lo que si es raro "ir a cagar", que definitivamente suena demasiado rudo.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

¿Estamos hablando de algo mal sonante o mal oliente?
Porque le pomgamos un nombre vulgar o se lo pongamos ñoño, lo que hay es lo que hay.
Por último, no me visto o me ha pasado inadvertida la alternativa 'una eme'.


----------



## Misirena

Me parece que varios de ustedes admiten que "Caca y cagar" suenan mal.   No puedo creer que Padres dejen que sus hijos se disparen la frase  "Quiero ir a cagar?"    Si duvija es un horror!  Que palabra usarian con  sus niños cuando en publico o en compañia de alguien importante?


----------



## Colchonero

Misirena said:


> Si duvija es un horror!



No es para tanto: algunos le tenemos cariño. 

Y la frase no es tan terrible. Es socialmente inadecuada en determinados contextos, pero en un entorno familiar, de suma confianza, tampoco es un disparate.


----------



## cbrena

A mí me huelen igual, y sonarme pues casi también. ¡Cuánto remilgo en este hilo!
Una vez le pregunté a mi sobrino (tres años) "¿has terminado de hacer caca?" y me respondió que no, que había _cagao_. Me hizo gracia y le pregunté que por qué, que cuál era la diferencia. Me llamó para que entrara en el baño y señalando me dijo: ¿ves? es una mierda muy grande.


----------



## Csalrais

Por aquí _popó_ o cualquier forma derivada son desconocidas en el uso habitual y por lo que a mí respecta espero que lo sigan siendo hasta el fin de los días.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Lo etimológico es *cagar* y *caca*, como *mear* y *meo*, esos son los vocablos que continúan las palabras del latín. Por tanto, desde mi punto de vista de latinista, las únicas que se deben usar y las únicas "elegantes" y con prosapia, si esto se puede decir del lenguaje escatológico.
Los _eufemismos_ en las lenguas románicas son hijos de la _moral cristiana_ que, desde mi punto de vista, es una gran interferencia en la cultura grecolatina que está en la base de la nuestra, que. además, llenó nuestra vida de _tabúes_ insanos que se reflejaron en el _uso lingüístico _con _eufemismos_ que llegan al *absurdo* o al* ridículo.*


----------



## La Violette

¿Por que palabra merde es tan malo? Merde es merde y basta, mejor como caca o popó( muy infantil)


----------



## La Violette

Disculpe palabra _mierda_. Ooooh


----------



## cbrena

La Violette said:


> ¿Por qué la palabra mierda es tan mala? Mierda es mierda y basta, mejor *que* caca o popó (muy infantil).


No acostumbro a corregir, pero esta vez me parecía importante cambiar ese "como" (por no confundir con el verbo comer). De paso he hecho más correcciones.
Un saludo.


----------



## Misirena

Gracias a todos.


----------



## cbrena

Bienvenida al foro Misirena


Misirena said:


> *Nueva pregunta
> Hilos unidos*​
> Quiero preguntarles qué piensan de la palabra "caca". Mis padres y familia me enseñaron a no usar esa palabra vulgar y que las personas sin educacion usaban. Ahora vivo en los Estados Unidos y me acabo de enterar que la niñera usa "caca" para preguntarles a los niños si necesitan ir al baño. Prefiero_ poopi_. ¿Cuáles son sus opiniones?


Mi opinión es que "caca" es un nombre común que se escribe con minúscula y que las personas con educación también la usan. La palabra _poopi_ no existe en español.



Misirena said:


> Qué interesante, a mí me parece que los oídos me sangran cuando oigo esa palabra (caca).


A mí no me sangran los oídos con ninguna palabra si es correcta, está bien escrita y usada en su contexto. La palabra _poopi _no cumpliría estas condiciones para con mis oídos.



Misirena said:


> Bueno, el nombre "poopi" (pupi) que yo uso, lo inventé yo para el uso de mis niños cuando a los 2 años les enseñé a usar el baño.  Me gusta porque suena gracioso no suena crudo/duro.  De vez en cuando se  necesita hablar de ello a nuestros niños menores de 5 años.  Nunca he tenido la necesidad de usar una forma de miedo contra el excremento (?).     Nosotros los adultos, solo decimos "Necesito usar el baño" y basta, punto.  No es necesario decir nada más.  Si los es, entonces decimos discretamente el nombre correcto al doctor, por ejemplo.  Pero regularmente no se habla de ello.


Yo también diferencio qué término uso en cada caso, o si simplemente excuso usar alguno, pero de momento no me he inventado ninguna palabra para ello, ni encuentro necesidad de hacerlo.



Misirena said:


> Me parece que varios de ustedes admiten que "Caca y cagar" suenan mal.   No puedo creer que padres dejen que sus hijos se disparen la frase  "Quiero ir a cagar? (?)"    Si duvija es un horror! ¿Qué palabra usarian con  sus niños cuando están en público o en compañia de alguien importante? (?)


No puedo entender las frases subrayadas. No sé si intentas decir: ¡sí, duvija es un horror! o ¡sí, duvija, es un horror! o  ¡si duvija es un horror...! En cuanto a tu pregunta, para los niños no hay nadie más importante que sus padres, y son ellos los que aquí usan "hacer caca" sin ningún aspaviento. Las personas "importantes" posiblemente usen lo mismo con sus hijos.


Creo haber editado todo lo que ha sido tu participación, hasta ahora, en este foro.


----------



## Pinairun

Por aquí, en lenguaje infantil, el _popó _es el coche o el autobús.

Si yo, adulta, oyera hablar de 'poopi' (pupi), lo primero que me vendría a la mente sería esta preciosidad, obra del artista estadounidense Jeff Koons.

Y los niños, además de 'caca', por aquí también suelen hacer 'cacotas' que, aunque no lo parezca, indican un logro del peque.


----------

